

MapReduce: Beyond Word Count - jpat
http://www.slideshare.net/JeffPatti/map-reducebeyondwordcount

======
jpat
This was a talk prepared for the DataPhilly meetup group. My goal was to
provide some simple uses I've encountered at my company of mapreduce beyond
just the canonical word count example. For the slides that are just a path,
please refer to the github repo,
[https://github.com/jepatti/mrjob_recipes](https://github.com/jepatti/mrjob_recipes)
.

